# Windows Media Player Vollbildmodus auf 1 Bildschirm



## Clastron (1. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich habe 2 PC Bildschirme und möchte, wenn ich Musik über Windows Media Player höre und öffne den Vollbildmodus das der dan nur am 1 Bildschirm ist und nicht am 2 auch gleich.

Weil wenn ich nen öffne dan ist der Vollbildmodus beim 1 und beim 2?

Schon mal danke im Vorraus!!

MFG.Clastron


----------



## ForgottenRealm (1. Juni 2009)

Benutzt du beide Bildschirme als horizontalen Desktop oder als erweiterten Desktop ?

Bei ersterem wird es nicht möglich sein, da Windows den ganzen Desktop als Vollbild nimmt.


----------



## Clastron (2. Juni 2009)

als erweiterten, wenn ich den Vollbildmodus anmache is des Bild aufn Hauptmonitor kla und auf den anderen sieht man nur ein Stückchen davon?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. Juni 2009)

Öffne den Windows Media Player mal ganz normal über eine verknüpfung, verschiebe das Fenster auf den passenden Monitor, schließe das Programm und öffne es erneut.

Dann sollte der WMP auf dem letzten Monitor starten und du kannst zum Vollbild wechseln, was dann auch auf dem Bildschirm passiert, auf dem das Fenster ist.


----------



## Clastron (2. Juni 2009)

ich hab jetza ne verk. auf den anderen Monitor gezogen hab dan ein lied abgespielt und hab vollbildmodus gestarten wird aber trotzdem auf dem 1 angzeigt und auf dem 2 wo ich die verk. drauf gemacht hab wird es nur verzert angezeigt


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. Juni 2009)

Wo die Verknüpfung liegt ist egal 

Also nochmal ...

WMP öffnen
WMP Fenster auf den passenden Monitor verschieben
WMP schließen
WMP wieder öffnen - startet das Programm dann auf dem Monitor, aufdem du es zuletzt geschlossen hast ?
Wenn ja; WMP anklicken und ALT+Enter für Vollbild > was passiert ?


----------



## Clastron (2. Juni 2009)

Also hab jetza alles so gemacht wie du beschrieben hast er starten dan auch auf den 2 Bildschirm aber bei Vollbildmodus wird es beim 1 Bildschirm angezeigt


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2009)

Derzeit habe ich zwar keine 2 Monitore angeklemmt, meine mich aber an folgendes zu erinnern.

Anwendung im Fenster öffnen -> rechte Maustaste (wenn Fenster aktiv) drücken....

...da sollte dann so etwas auftauchen, wie: Anwendung auf Monitor XY zeigen.


----------



## Clastron (2. Juni 2009)

hab jetza nichts so genaueres gefunden aber ich hatte es schon einmal hinbekommen das der vollbildmodus nur auf 1 Bildschirm is weß aber nixmer wie ich des gemacht hab weil ich a neues Betriebssystem drauf gemacht hab.


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mir bitte noch einen Gefallen tun und verständliche Sätze produzieren? Deine ganzen abgekürzten und umgangssprachlichen Phrasen sind sehr nervig und schwer zu lesen. Nicht umsonst ist hier Forensprache "deutsch" angesagt. Zudem sind Punkt und Komma keine Unwesen, sondern dürfen ebenfalls benutzt werden. 

Danke.


----------



## Clastron (3. Juni 2009)

ok habe das Problem gelöst!!

Hab mir einfach ein Update von Windows Media Player gedownloadet

und jetzt klappt es!!


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Juni 2009)

vllt kann man das Bild ja ein bisschen als Erläuterung benutzen


----------

